# Hey Devils Lake Guys!!!!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Where is the Burdick sports complex at?? My daughter runs in the State Hersheys track meet there this weekend. What street is it on??? Thanks.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Jump on highway 20 go north til the end of town turn left on 14th street W and hang a right after the school for the deaf.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

I believe it's up by the college 501 16th street nw


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

devils lake has a college? news to me


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Devils Lake has a great college. Smaller community college offering more than most.

Come to college here and between classes you can hunt, fish, snowmobile, ice fish, and more. Other towns can offer that, but they aren't as close to it as DL is.

Go North on Highway 20 off of Highway 2 just like the above post states. Highway 20 is also called College Drive. Arena is visible (50 yards off the road) from College Drive.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks Guys!!! :beer:


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

djleye

I am also headed that way tonight with my daughter....how old is your daughter?? What events??

Clarkie


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

I presume Roller field is near the Burdick Sports complex?? That is where we were told the meet is at???

Clarkie


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

She is 9 years old, won the 9 and 10 year old division in the 100 meters and took second in the 400 meters to a ten year old who is the daughter of the NDSU mens track team head coach. How about yours???


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

djleye

Mine is 11.

Last year state champ in the 200 and 400.....second in the ball throw.....not to brag or anything!! :lol: :lol:

This year she will run the 400 and 800 and ball throw 11/12 division.

Good luck to you and your daughter! I'll watch for her on the podium!!

Clarkie


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Did you guys go to Hershey, PA??? I understand that not all state champs get to go. Kind of a wierd selection process they have so every region is represented at nationals.

I will look for you there.


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Nope...we didn't go.

Clarkie


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What was her 400 time last year....do you remember????


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

I don't remember off hand......I'm sure it is written on her ribbon.....she would probably know but I don't.


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Well....how did she do??

Mine was 1st in the 800, 3rd in ball throw, and 6th in the 400.

I bet you were pulling a Sportfish?? Did you get to fish?

I think I parked next to you....I noticed your West Fargo t-shirt when we pulled up and then I noticed you licence plate when I went back for drinks for the kids.

Clarkie


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

No, Actually I didn't fish, we got out of there asap. Had some stuff to get to at home. Saw a lot of nice boats though, there was a tourney there. Wouldn't have wanted to fish in that wind either!!!  I Bet there was some sore backs after trying to run Devils Lake in that chop!!! The guy pulling the crestliner with the West FArgo t-shirt was the assistant principal at the Middle School here. His daughter won the 9-10 yr old softball throw. We had a blast with them the night before. The kids swam while we had a few cold ones around the pool. He is a great guy even if his brother is UND's football coach!!!!  :stirpot:

Thanks for asking, now I can do a little bragging too, kinda fun to have a state champion at such a young age!!
She won the 100 (14.34)and was second in the 400(~76.45). Same young lady beat her in the 400 as did in the local event. She lost by a few seconds only. They have had some great duals already in this meet, the local track events and at Prairie Rose Games.

Congrats on your daughters win. Was a good event until the slowdown right before the 400. I really felt for those 800 and 1600 kids running into that wind more than once. Your daughter must be tough to have won the 800. I think I remeber her running that. I bet it was 40 miles an hour wind on the backstretch!!!


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Congrats on your daughters accomplishments as well.

I thought for sure I had you pegged with the Sportfish and the DJL licence plates!!

I agree that the meet was great until the delay before the 400. Too windy and hot to have a delay like that....oh well!!

Maybe I'll catch you at Prairie Rose for a beer!! :beer:

I ran over to Walmart after the meet to watch the weigh in for the FLW tournament.....the guys all said that it was rough out there in the wind....glad it wasn't me.

Later
Clarkie


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think we are going to skip PRSG's this year....don't relly want to go to Minot. My daughter said it was OK to miss this year but if she changes her mind I bet I will give in and take her!!! Hard to resist when she asks Dad for stuff. I will let you know if we are going.


----------



## sandpiper (Jun 23, 2005)

Do any of you guys know where we can get a copy of the Hershey's track results? Congrats on the kids performance. I laughed about the wind thing, My son runs 1600 and 800, took third in the mile and 1st in the 800, he said the other kids there times where off as well as his because of it, It is hard to compete against other state's times when the wind is holding you back...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The thing about the hersheys track meet is that the wining times have nothing to do with who goes to nationals. They get different state winners so as to have every region represented equally. This region is ND, MN, MT, SD, Canada, and maybe one other state. Just because your child was a state winner, even if they had the best time in the nation, there are no gaurantees on them getting to go to nationals. MN hasn't even had their state meet yet, they just had some area meets last weekend. They have until the first week in July to hold the state meet and we should find out about nationals invites soon after that.

Think how good the softball throws must have been with that wind. Also, my daughters 100 meters time was better than any of the top eight that were at nationals last year........she had that 40 mph tail wind. If they were ever going to use the best times they would have to go to accu-track timing and not hand held. There is too much variance in hand held timing.


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

The wind was nuts that day!! My daughter threw the softball a lot further than normal......maybe my teaching had a little to do with it :lol: but I think the wind played a big factor too!!

The national results from last year are posted on the Hershey track website.....not sure about local results.....maybe the DL newspaper???

Clarkie


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

dj and clark,
Thanks guys! This is the type of cooperation and support for each other that I like to see from ND sportsmen. You and your families are blessed and I hope others here will notice!
Jim


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Clark.....Are you guys going to the North American meet in Hershey??? My daughter got selected to go. Kind of strange how they run this thing, you really don't get to spend any time with your kid, they are in charge of them the entire time. As of now we are going, she is a little hesitant because she might be on the plane without me. A bit scary for a 9 year old!! There are three West Fargo kids going to nationals!!!


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

djleye

Nope....mine didn't get a letter.

Congrats!!! I hope your daughter has a good time. Probably a once in a lifetime deal. Good luck!

Clarkie

:beer:


----------

